# HELP! Squeaking 3 month old female hedgie??



## SnowyAndPotato (Dec 29, 2014)

Okay, so I have a pair of hedgehog. Snowy(6month old male) and Potato(3month old female). One night, I heard squeaking sounds from Their containers (I don't keep them together, they are on separate containers but their containers are right beside each other's). I got up and saw Potato on Snowy's container as I forgot to put on the LOCK on the lids.(Potato's a climber) She was squeaking loudly and repeatedly whenever Snowy would approach her. What's wrong with her? I just wanna know. Is she scared of Snowy? Does this mean they are not compatible? Oh, and I'm not planning to mate them YET. I'm still waiting for potato to turn 6months before anything.  thanks!


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just going out on a limb but are you sure it wasn't the male squeaking at the female. This is a standard part of their mating ritual.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have pedigrees on both hedgehogs? Its not responsible breeding if you don't have clean genetic lines on the hedgehogs before breeding them. From your question it seems you haven't done much research on breeding hedgehogs. It would be best for your animals if you did more research and make sure you have clean lines.


----------



## SnowyAndPotato (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh, I've had em 2 months ago. They were given as gifts to me on my birthday. I've researched bout em the whole months up until now, and they are doing perfectly fine as I give them everything they need including toys and affection.  just this one time, I didnt know what was happening AND I would love it if someone could answer my questions. 

And YES, I am sure that the squeaking sound is coming from my female hedgie. I' ve heard the 'mating squeak' that the male does. My male hedgehog has mated with my cousin's hedgehog last month and I know how it sounds. The squeaking that my female hedgie was making was CONTINOUS. What's wrong with my girl?

And again, I wasnt intending to breed them YET. Potato got on Snowy's container by accident (If that makes sense) I'm just really curious. 

Thanks Hedgie Mom's/Dad's!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have pedigrees for them to ensure you are not breeding animals with WHS in their lineage?


----------

